# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa de Gleno

## F. Lázaro

La Presa de Gleno se trata de una presa de arcos múltiples construida sobre el río Gleno en el Valle di Scalve, en el norte de la provincia de Bérgamo, Italia . La presa fue construida entre 1916 y 1923 con el propósito de producir energía eléctrica.



Una parte de la presa falló y se vino abajo 40 días después de su inauguración, el 1 de diciembre de 1923, matando al menos a 356 personas como consecuencia de la avalancha de agua tras la rotura de la presa.



La presa fue propuesta y construida por la familia Vigano. La solicitud para la construcción de la presa fue presentada en 1907 y la construcción inicial comenzó en 1916. En 1920, comenzó la construcción de la cimentación de la presa y en septiembre de ese año, los funcionarios locales fueron advertidos de que los contratistas no estaban utilizando mortero de cemento adecuado.

En 1921, debido a la financiación, el diseño del proyecto fue cambiado de una presa de gravedad a una de arcos multiples. El diseño fue aprobado y la presa de arcos múltiples se construiría en la parte superior de la cimentación de una presa de gravedad. En enero de 1923, la presa estaba ejecutada en un 80% y el 22 de octubre, se terminó completamente, junto con su embalse lleno después de las fuertes lluvias. La presa estaba equipada además con una central hidroeléctrica de 3,7 MW de potencia.


Fuente: http://noqueremosinundarnos.blogspot...aulicas-3.html

A las 6:30 de la mañana del 1 de diciembre de 1923, se produjo la rotura de un contrafuerte de la presa con la consecuente falla en la estructura de la presa. En cuestión de minutos, se estima que 4,5 Hm3 de agua se derramaron valle abajo desde el embalse situado a una altura en torno a 1.535 msnm. El pueblo de Bueggio se inundó en primer lugar, seguido de una inundación parcial de Dezzo, parte del municipio de Azzone y la inundación completa de Dezzo, una fracción de Colere y Corna di Darfo. La avalancha de agua se detuvo cuando llegó al Lago Iseo que se encuentra a una altura de 186 msnm. Al menos 356 personas murieron en el desastre.


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto474/3093068683/

Causas del accidente.

La presa fue proyectada y permitida originalmente como una presa de gravedad con una ligera curvatura, pero el proyecto fue cambiado a una presa de arcos múltiples por el cliente para ahorrar costes. El permiso no se ha revisado para esta modificación hasta después de la presa fue terminada. El fallo de la presa de arcos múltiples se atribuye a muchos aspectos de su construcción, en última instancia mano de obra deficiente. El hormigón en los arcos era de mala calidad y se reforzó con mallas fabricadas a base de chatarra proveniente de las protecciones anti-granadas que habían sido utilizadas durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. 

También hubo indicios de que la presa se unió mal con su cimentación. Además, el hormigón se cree que no pudo fraguar completamente cuando el embalse fue llenado inmediatamente. Según se informa, los trabajadores que se quejaron de las técnicas de construcción empleadas fueron despedidos. 

Hoy en día existe un memorial en el hueco junto a un pequeño azud construido posteriormente sobre el hueco de la rotura de la presa.



Fuente de imágenes e información: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleno_Dam

En fin... una prueba bastante clara que de cuando las cosas no se hacen como se deberían de hacer, a la larga acaban saliendo caras, demasiado caras.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Y yo buscando ésta presa por todos sitios para el Que será?? jejeje
Ya estabas deseando de colocar la noticia, eh??
Un saludo F. Lázaro.

----------


## velaro_006

Parece que estos italianos no aprenden... años después ocurrió el desastre del Vajont... por cálculos completamente "imaginativos" de la geología del terreno y de las faldas de las montañas...

----------

